# Hammerdown acrylic goose calls



## coot (Sep 3, 2013)

Several different models and tones, from high pitch to low and mellow. Including Darrel Wise calls hand-tuned by Darrel (the gooseman). None of the calls have been taken to the field. Made by same company that has made Saunders calls. $50 EA. Retail for $149. Dave at 801-201-8262


----------

